# Cigars in an Apartment



## Southfield (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd LOVE to start enjoying a few cigars I've had sitting in my humis, but I'm in an apartment. I'm on the second floor, about 12 feet from the ground, so people smelling anything outside shouldn't be a problem with opened windows. Then I figured I'd put a towel under the door to seal it off and I've got those Yankee Candle air fresheners by the door. Would a single cigar every Sunday bother anyone? I've got no one else in the apartment to worry about bothering, but I know cigars can burn...


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

I would not worry about putting a towel under the door IMHO. but when your done smoking wait about 10 minutes and enjoy the view and smoke before you enter. that way the smoke does not follow you in the apartment.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Been there done that in an apt. If you are outside on your balcony you should be fine and if you want to smoke in your apt. get an air purifier. It's your place so enjoy it.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

take a window fan, turn it around so it draws air out of the apartment, blow smoke/place cigar near and enjoy


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

"cigars can burn..." ???

If there are no rules against you smoking a cigar, go for it and don't worry about anything.

:2


----------



## Southfield (Jan 21, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> "cigars can burn..." ???
> 
> If there are no rules against you smoking a cigar, go for it and don't worry about anything.
> 
> :2


Meaning there's a lot of smoke that comes from a cigar, haha.

And as for an air purifier, how much would a decent one run? Any other thoughts? I'm liking the way this thread is turning out! :ss I've been planning on having a Sunday cigar since I moved in.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

I smoked on my old apartment. After I moved I got some carpet/furniture cleaner and cleaned my living room chair. The wet cloth I used was dark brown by the time I was done, so I smoke on the balcony now. Its really cut into my smoking though.


----------



## Southfield (Jan 21, 2007)

cedjunior said:


> I smoked on my old apartment. After I moved I got some carpet/furniture cleaner and cleaned my living room chair. The wet cloth I used was dark brown by the time I was done, so I smoke on the balcony now. Its really cut into my smoking though.


Gotcha. But would a single cigar a week with open windows and an air freshener (for smell more than anything) really have that same effect? How often did you smoke per week?


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

lessen go ahead and smoke you cigar on sunday and play it by ear. :ss


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Nothing beats a window fan. :tu


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

One a week will definitely leave a lingering odor.. Do what Loki says about the window fan,,then buy some type of ozoneator,,ecoquest or Csonka and that should help alot..


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Get a can of Febreze air effects. Spray it in the room you smoked in and most people won't even know anything was smoked in the room. :tu

BTW you can pick it up at most grocery stores or walmart.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

I would much prefer to smoke outside, but it's way too damned cold so I've decided to smoke in my house. Yeah, it's stinkin' up the joint, but fortunately I've also decided I just don't give a crap. If someone doesn't like it, there's a front door AND a back door, they'll be cordially invited to use whichever one they prefer. No one but me has even been in here in six months, anyway. Frankly, I prefer cigars over most people. Cigars are more dependable and less annoying. And cheaper, generally. If I didn't have bills and a mortgage to pay, and cigars to buy, I would probably be pretty successful as a near-hermit. Cigars don't nag me. They don't care what I watch on TV or what I eat. They don't buy me clothes that I don't like, and then get offended when I don't wear them.

The more I think about this, the better it gets.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Did you sign anything in your lease agreement that said you cannot smoke in the apartment?

If so, then you are risking losing your security deposit. Even if you leave the place spotless, if someone can still smell the smoke, they might have to remove the entire carpet or repaint to get rid of the smell. 

Just something to consider.

I used to live in an apartment and I ended up smoking outside or going for a walk.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

So long as you pay your rent on time, who gives a shit?


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

MY setup = ceiling fan plus window fan blowing out the window... smoke smell is gone in 3 hours.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

Depending on where you live and what your neighbors are like you need to be very cautious about smoking in an apartment. Check out this recent thread to see how extreme it can get.


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

scottw said:


> So long as you pay your rent on time, who gives a shit?


:tpd:


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

scottw said:


> So long as you pay your rent on time, who gives a shit?


Stop being logical.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

I smoke at least 20 cigars per week in my apt. No complaints. Window fan and air purifier will keep your place from smelling _too_ bad. You can tell I am a cigar smoker when you enter my apt, but it's not really bad. :ss


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I have lived in apartment buildings of various types for the last 6 years now. Of which, I have smoked inside every one of them. I do not get any complaints from neighbors. I tend to keep fresh air flowing through my place always just in case. Check with your lease before you do anything that will get you kicked to the street...also, smoking once a week on Sunday...yeah, that will change FAST...HAVE FUN!


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, check the strata rules or bylaws regarding smoking. If they don't prohibit you from smoking then the only thing stopping you is the smell it leaves behind.

Personally I'm going to buy one of those radiant heaters and continue smoking on my patio, in difference to the people that visit and may not appreciate the odor. I'm not sure I would either, to be honest.


----------



## ToranoFan (Sep 30, 2005)

Im surprised this is an issue seriously, its your place and as scottw says, who gives a shit? I can only speak from personal experience but i smoke all through my house and mostly leave 2-3 windows open and a couple doors and the smoke for the most part and odor is gone in 3 hours max after smoking.


----------



## dentonparrots (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm lucky enough to be able to smoke in my kitchen and the missus actually likes the smell! I only smoke a couple per week though. 

If you can rig up any type of fan to blow out the window, that should drag the smoke out with it. Ionisers works very well too.

You might even find that just opening your window with your front door slightly open will create a through-draft dragging all the air with it, it really works in my house. Mess about with various windows and doors, you'll come good in the end. 

As for others...do you think they care about you so much:ss


----------

